# The real reason Finn Balor is hated



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

So you're saying he's hated because he pinned a guy everyone hates?

Ooooookaaaay.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He doesn't seem hated to me, OP. :draper2*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Thought he was garbage in NXT too :draper2


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Your saying he is hated because he pinned a guy everyone hates? That makes zero sense.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Balor is pretty well liked. Now, many are turning on him here at WF. I'm unsure if this board is a microcosm of his overall fan reactions.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*People are gonna fall in love with Balor after he squashes Lesner in under a minute.*


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

OP makes no sense.

However, to be fair, Balor gets decent pops at shows and clearly the majority of fans/casuals like him. Its just some smarks and WF are starting to turn on him, and I suppose we only represent a grain of sand in the vast beach of WWE fans.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not a Balor fan because he makes homosexual looking gestures in his entrance. 

But the reason people hate him on here is the neckbeard geeks here think they are being cool by hating on anyone from Roh/NJPW


----------



## Red Hair (Aug 17, 2016)

I'll admit, I marked hard for Balor when he first showed up in NXT. I was firmly on the hype train. Hell, I damn near creamed myself when he came out in his warpaint the first time. But when I started to realize the man had the most piss poor strikes in the industry, a moveset that doesn't even have a scoop slam in it, a "demon" persona that starts his matches in the same collar-and-elbow tie up, that's when I turned. Then he started to do that homoerotic crawl during his Demon entrance on the regular and I dove headfirst off the hype train :draper2


Don't get me started on his leather jacket


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg (May 31, 2016)

Reigns and Balor are both shit. 

I think you're way off, by the way. Those who like Reigns have literally no reason to dislike Balor, and vice versa, as they're liked for the exact same reason: the women who like them only do so because they want to fuck them, the men who like them only do so because they want to fuck them, and the kids only do so because WWE tells them to. Neither guy actually has the ability to entertain anyone based on their talent alone.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I hate him because he bangs Cathy Kelley, lucky fucker :grin2:

He is getting good matches lately, I give him that; still think he is awkward on the mic and he is really bland overall, but I must admitt that WWE24 special made me like him a bit more


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Red Hair said:


> I'll admit, I marked hard for Balor when he first showed up in NXT. I was firmly on the hype train. Hell, I damn near creamed myself when he came out in his warpaint the first time. But when I started to realize the man had the most piss poor strikes in the industry, a moveset that doesn't even have a scoop slam in it, a "demon" persona that starts his matches in the same collar-and-elbow tie up, that's when I turned. Then he started to do that homoerotic crawl during his Demon entrance on the regular and I dove headfirst off the hype train
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually think Balor is good in the ring. But yeah, it was the homosexual entrance that turned me against him. If he gets rid of the leather jacket and just storms to the ring to beat people up instead of doing the **** crawl then I might be a fan again. But I'm afraid the damage has already been done and I can't respect him anymore.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Balor is liked by majority of fans. Did you not hear the pop he got on Monday? Don't use this forum as your main basis to define if someone is hated. This place is very fickle.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Balor is liked by majority of fans. Did you not hear the pop he got on Monday? Don't use this forum as your main basis to define if someone is hated. This place is very fickle.


This. This place has it's own ideas and standards about guys.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

I've gotten deeply into this topic before but basically theres 3 reasons.

1-Wrestling fans are the type to want every part of the show to go to how they want it. So what happens is this guy, comes in and gets pushed to the moon really early on. This offends all these people who want their other favourites be it Rollins, Rusev, Owens, Cesaro etc who wanted them to win instead. The problem with Balor isn't because he is pushed, its because he was pushed over other people's favourites. Now these guys, who have already feel insulted by this guy getting pushed are less likely to be able to like him and they go pick apart everything about him. Devil's horn effect states that if a person doesn't like something about someone, they look at all his other aspects in a negative manner as well. So these guys basically dislike Balor early on, so what happens is they are unable to accept Balor as easily as other fans. Suddenly, everything about him seems to be horrible due to the devil's horn. This is a huge problem with wrestling in particular because so much of how good someone is, is opinion based. Now, they look at all his matches, his charisma, his mic work in a negative light. Of curse they are gonna think everything about him is horrible.

2-Hipster effect. People like to like things that are less popular. When something thats been indy (Balor) gets mainstream, suddenly it feels less appealing. It isn't really on the quality, its more because a huge part of its appeal is it being indy. Theres plenty of this shown in wrestling. This is part of the reason why so many NXT guys feel less entertaining on the main roster. Why the CWC became less entertaining on 205 live(what the hell are CWC style matches. They have always wrestled the same way). Why indy guys suddenly become less entertainig in WWE. Sure its not the only reason, but its actually pretty significant.

3-Backlash effect. Its a combination of the first two but its still different. When something gets popular, and people don't immidiately get why, people tend to dislike it. Leads to negative view and devil's horn which leads to people actively hating a guy. Think about it, if you see a wrestlet and don't see anything special about him the first time, but he is wildly popular you feel as if your tastes are challenged. So in a twisted way to protect your tastes, instead of liking the guy you turn on him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Laughable Chimp said:


> I've gotten deeply into this topic before but basically theres 3 reasons.
> 
> 1-Wrestling fans are the type to want every part of the show to go to how they want it. So what happens is this guy, comes in and gets pushed to the moon really early on. This offends all these people who want their other favourites be it Rollins, Rusev, Owens, Cesaro etc who wanted them to win instead. The problem with Balor isn't because he is pushed, its because he was pushed over other people's favourites. Now these guys, who have already feel insulted by this guy getting pushed are less likely to be able to like him and they go pick apart everything about him. Devil's horn effect states that if a person doesn't like something about someone, they look at all his other aspects in a negative manner as well. So these guys basically dislike Balor early on, so what happens is they are unable to accept Balor as easily as other fans. Suddenly, everything about him seems to be horrible due to the devil's horn. This is a huge problem with wrestling in particular because so much of how good someone is, is opinion based. Now, they look at all his matches, his charisma, his mic work in a negative light. Of curse they are gonna think everything about him is horrible.
> 
> ...


 I didn't have a horse in NXT and I thought Balor was a overrated and over pushed :draper2


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

In the general audience he isn't hated at all. Here there are some increasingly vocal people who are disappointed with him, exactly the same as there are for any other wrestler being given a push. It's a wrestling forum, what the fuck do you expect? Everyone to hold hands and skip?
Personally, he bores me. I love a decent gimmick but his demon shit is like a kid playing dress up. I also have no problem with the smaller guys as long as they aren't being pushed as unbelievable giant killers. He just doesn't interest me, he's not even decent eye porn.


----------



## Superkick (Mar 19, 2017)

Because all that "Demon King" crap is just stupid.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

The real reason is he's kinda boring and flat, can't talk and he's not an amazing wrestler to cover up the rest, he's just ok. And he's not even that hated anyway.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

People don't like him because he's like watching paint dry, he has zero charisma, he has a stupid face paint gimmick where he's a demon, when he doesn't wear it he looks like a jobber, he won the title right off the bat. There's a numerous amount of reasons why people can't stand him. I wouldn't say I hate him because that's a strong word but I definitely can't stand him.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> People don't like him because he's like watching paint dry, he has zero charisma, he has a stupid face paint gimmick where he's a demon, when he doesn't wear it he looks like a jobber, he won the title right off the bat. There's a numerous amount of reasons why people can't stand him. I wouldn't say I hate him because that's a strong word but I definitely can't stand him.


And I love it. One of my favorite things on this forum is reading your delicious salty posts.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

an overabundance of internet smark love can make you turn on anything


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

Because it's the cool thing to do and WF need their monthly scapegoat :saul I understand that you're under the loop
when you're getting pushed but people loved him in NXT. Everyone knew well enough that he wasn't the most exciting 
wrestler on the mic but I'll gladly accept that because I love his in-ring work. Now people are even critiquing his
in-ring abilities. Like get the fuck out please.. It'd be nice for people to watch and form their own opinion for a chance.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Im still a fan of Balor but his best days were early in the Bullet Club when Kenny was consistently carrying him to great matches.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Oh yeah he pinned my boy Roman clean that's why I dont like him :lmao

& There's no way people hate AJ even if he murder somebody in arena :lol

You better keep your thoughts on Balor to yourself u Ballet Club vanilla midget.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

He's not my cup of tea, aside from the entrance and his PPV costumes i am not wowed by him.

One thing i will say though that hate on here doesn't constitute hate at the live shows. He keeps getting cheers and pops so he must be doing something right.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweggeh said:


> Im still a fan of Balor but his best days were early in the Bullet Club when Kenny was consistently carrying him to great matches.


 Now it's Roman doing that :hmmm


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Finn is still incredibly over. There are quite a few people here who don't like him and that's fine, there isn't a single wrestler in the world that'll be liked by everyone. With Balor though, he's a good talent, good in the ring and someone the fans can get behind, but some don't like the way he's been booked (which is incredibly stupid IMO because they want him to be a big star so he needs to be booked strong) but my main problem with Balor is the difference in persona's between him and the Demon. All the Demon is is an entrance, he doesn't really added anything to it, no aggression, no new moves nothing. It needs to be more of a Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde thing.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

In reality people can dislike whoever they want to dislike.

And Balor was pushed far too quickly and far too hard. And on top of that he's a pretty terrible talent. He's above average in the ring, but he's one of the worst mic workers, character workers, and charisma vacuums on the WWE roster.


----------



## Master Bate (Sep 1, 2015)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Finn is still incredibly over. There are quite a few people here who don't like him and that's fine, there isn't a single wrestler in the world that'll be liked by everyone. With Balor though, he's a good talent, good in the ring and someone the fans can get behind, but some don't like the way he's been booked (which is incredibly stupid IMO because they want him to be a big star so he needs to be booked strong) but my main problem with Balor is the difference in persona's between him and the Demon. All the Demon is is an entrance, he doesn't really added anything to it, no aggression, no new moves nothing. It needs to be more of a Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde thing.


I wish they could pull off a face Balor and a heel demon in a way. Totally change fighting styles, a weird comparison would be like The Mask with Jim Carrey being totally different with and without the mask.

Outside of that, I still enjoy him, but that would be great imo.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

He is just bland. Balor is the default character on a character creation screen on a WWE wrestling game. With the personality of sandpaper. 

I even think his demon persona, while has a good entrance is super over rated. Its just Balor in makeup going all 'Im tough now cos I got demon paint on rawr'.

I have no issue with what he looks like when it comes to size. But I do think he should be in the Cruiserweight division due to their weight factor to entry. Whats the point of having a cruiser weight division if people with that weight line are not going to go in it? I think Balor in the Cruiserweight division would be a great boon to the division. If WWE didn't have a Cruiserweight division I would be super fine with him on the main roster and in the main event, (probably would still find him bland though)

I even found his NxT run boring as all hell. His title regin was terrible, and probably NxT worst champion. He is just so boring. 

Balor can be good in the ring, I can enjoy his matches, partially, he isn't as good int he ring as people think he is. I am more interested to see him get beat than I am to win.

How to make Balor interesting from a personality perspective, have him have a split personality, trying to distinguish his demon character and his normal form, make him slightly mad and demonic, have a way to distinguish the demon from the man. Right now the demon character is just some make up Balor puts on backstage so people can wow at. There's nothing to him. 

I'd rather Roman Reigns over this guy at least Roman is showing some intensity lately and has a 'I don't give a shit' attitude. Also with Roman he is a character I want to like, Balor I don't have the care to even want to like him.

Maybe thats Balors problem, he comes across too nice. And for someone who wears a lot of demon paint, that doesn't really gel well with me. Maybe its my problem with not being familiar with his indy work.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

He's not hated by many. WF is a drop in the ocean with a few edgelords.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm not a Balor fan because he makes homosexual looking gestures in his entrance.
> 
> But the reason people hate him on here is the neckbeard geeks here think they are being cool by hating on anyone from Roh/NJPW


That stereotype has taken a complete U-turn.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Lovely....now I have Balor fans that think they know my own mind better than I do. I thought that shit was reserved for Roman fans that believe they have it all right when they say people boo him because it's fun. 

It's pretty simple here. I hate David vs Goliath stories. I've explained why numerous times. It hurts the far more rare Goliath more than it helps the dime a dozen David. Balor is barely average in the ring and his retarded mini demon gimmick sucks. I've been conditioned for twenty years to associate Demon with Kane. I can't take this little guy serious as a demon. Plus he doesn't even try to separate the "cool Fonzie in a leather jacket" from the "Demon" in his ring work. He changes his entrance and that's it. Plus he's terrible on a mic.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Finn Balor is just a playing it safe commercialized version of Prince Devitt.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

Here's the actual reason Finn Bálor is going to be hated:


----------



## LongLiveTNA (Apr 6, 2017)

Balor fan said:


> There are many smaller guys who are well liked like Shawn Michaels, Bryan, Styles etc. So why is Balor hated even though he puts on great matches consistently? People call him a midget yet 99% of his haters would kill to get a physique like him cos then girls would be all over them.
> 
> There might be people who legit don't like Balor but from what I have seen here and other forums its just mainly Roman fans who hate him. Remember he was well liked when he was in NXT. People turned on him after he pinned Roman clean and became champion. He became a threat to the status quo of the big dogs of WWE. For many people that was a deal breaker.
> 
> Its just human psychology basically. If AJ styles had pinned Roman clean during their feud, fans would have turned on him too. If Balor was a midcard jobber no one would hate on him. But he committed the offense of climbing too high and will continue to be hated until he is buried. After all send him to 205 Live is just a polite way of saying lets bury this dude.


I can assure you, nobody would have turned on AJ Styles for beating Roman Reigns. 

You must be scraping the bottom of the barrel to explain away how anyone could possibly not like your designated hero, Mr. Balor Fan.

Me? I don't hate him. I actually was quite intrigued, until he talked. Then, his character lost a LOT of capital. He just became another guy. A guy like that, oozing mysteriousness, needs to not say a word. The WWE main event picture doesn't need just another guy, as far as their character goes.


----------



## LongLiveTNA (Apr 6, 2017)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm not a Balor fan because he makes homosexual looking gestures in his entrance.


???

And what "homosexual looking gestures" are those?

Does he mimic the action of jerking something off around his mouth that I haven't seen?


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

Why is it so hard to realise people hate Balor because he's untalented and pushed like crazy?


----------



## joesmith (Apr 26, 2017)

I really don't think Finn Balor is hated lol


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

Its kinda like Stalin, people hated him because he killed Hitler, what an asshole.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

The real reason Balor is hated is three fold.

He's a midget and he looks like trash.
He's below average in the ring.
He's awful on the mic
His gimmick is one of the most embarrasing things in wrestling history.

He's awful at every aspect of being a professional wrestler. The guy is one of the worst superstars WWE have ever employed, I actually don't think he gets enough criticism.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't like Roman _or _Balor.

Now what?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Most of the Balor apathy came from his NXT title run imo. It felt like NXT creative had nothing for him besides his entrances and he was champ for a long time. That soured a lot on him hardcore fan wise

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

RapShepard said:


> Most of the Balor apathy came from his NXT title run imo. It felt like NXT creative had nothing for him besides his entrances and he was champ for a long time. That soured a lot on him hardcore fan wise
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


Pretty much. It was obvious management was very high on him because he obviously cost a lot of money to bring over. As a result, we are seeing this push, the backlash etc. To some people he's the lesser of evils between himself and Reigns because of his work as a junior. To other people he is the greater of evils because he has every attribute of this new generation they despise (small, not intimidating, terrible character etc).

Of course some people will spin it another angle @AmWolves10 or w/e your name is, your time to shine babyboy.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

People hate him and yet he never gets booed and I've never once heard a crowd chant negatively at him... riiiiiight.

A couple of dweebs on a website are butt hurt that their sexy Samoan bf gets crapped on, so they rip apart every Indy guy in sight. Typical expected. Nothing to see here.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Without his Boogeyman Lite gimmick, he is Wonderbread personified.

- Vic


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

That's like saying without his personality the rock is boring.

Duh?


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Vic Capri said:


> Without his Boogeyman Lite gimmick, he is Wonderbread personified.
> 
> - Vic


Thats like saying " without his wizard zombie gimmick undertaker is shit"


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

I don't like Balor because he is the definition of average. 
There is nothing superstar about him.
He has no character and basically no gimmick. 
He can't be bothered to sit through make up to be the demon although he is a TV actor - sit down and do your fucking make up.
He is one of the smallest Cruiserweights but he tries to hang with men who in real life or in kayfabe could and should snap him on half. 
He has one the blandest movesets I've ever seen.
He has an awful finisher.
Can't cut a convincing promo. 
18 months in NXT and I saw nothing but boring mediocrity from him.

OP it has nothing to do with Reigns and everything to do with the NXT smarks hyping him up to be the next big thing when in reality he is mediocre at best.
He is another example of nxt guys being overrated and people are fed up with it.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

DELETE said:


> Thats like saying " without his wizard zombie gimmick undertaker is shit"


Not really. It's fair to say that it's the same as not liking the ABA Taker, but the big difference is that Taker was his deadman gimmick all the time. The two gimmicks never ran concurrent. It wasn't his job to sell us on Mark Calloway except for ABA which is pretty close to who he is irl. I think he did fine doing so, but I also respect that there are some valid points of criticism. Balor's mini demon gimmick is sold as a package with the normal Fonzie in a leather jacket character. It's his job to sell both characters to the audience.


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

chemical said:


> Here's the actual reason Finn Bálor is going to be hated:


Green skinny courds will make anyone hated.


----------



## AJ GOAT (May 10, 2017)

Balor isn't hated and although he isn't very muscular his physique looks good because of very low body fat which in turn makes him look cut and lean


----------



## Morrison17 (Feb 16, 2013)

He's hated because he's fucking boring.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> The real reason Balor is hated is three fold.
> 
> He's a midget and he looks like trash.
> He's below average in the ring.
> ...


You have an Eva Marie av. That list applies to everything about that slag. You're projecting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm apathetic on Finn. I don't love him and I don't hate him. He's just there to me, but you could probably say that about most folks on this roster for me.

And I'm never one to care about height in wrestling, but Finn just stands out as extra short to me. I get why one would compare today's short guys to Shawn (like OP did), but even Shawn is considerably taller than guys like Finn and most of the other short guys on today's roster.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

I hate on balor because i'm jealous of his big fat cock


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Crimson Mask said:


> You have an Eva Marie av. That list applies to everything about that slag. You're projecting.


I have no idea why you'd mention Eva Marie when talking about Balor unless you're just naming people who are the same height as him.

The funny thing is out of the 4 main categories of wrestling talent 
Presence/Ring skills/Mic skills and Charisma she beats him in half of them.

Neither have any business being in the wrestling business. Eva knows it and Balor should realize it.

Props for calling her out on being a slag though, everyone knows if a girl is bad in the ring she's automatically a slag. I'm sure your attitude towards women will get you a girlfriend one day. Keep it up champ!


----------



## blackholeson (Oct 3, 2014)

*At this point if you are suggesting that Balor has no talent, then you're delusional.*


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

Super Hetero Male said:


> I hate on balor because i'm jealous of his big fat cock


I would have thought the reason would have been because he is with cathy kelley or his amazing abs. Did not think of this tho.


----------



## Saiyanjin2 (Nov 23, 2011)

He comes off as a real likable guy off screen, so its difficult for me to dislike him. But I dont particularly like his character in WWE, its very underdeveloped, and his ring work is average. I like his entrance and his look, but thats it. He hasn't been on the main roster very long, but he wasn't any different in NXT either.


----------



## THEYDONTWANTNONE (Dec 30, 2016)

I don't get the hate or when people try to classify him as some overrated indy darling? He's 5'11, good looks, and has a great body, so he's essentially your everyday movie star that a Ryan Gosling, Christian Bale, and Brad Pitt is. I know this is wrestling and is a totally different ball game but when suspending your belief in a movie, you can easily see any of those guys fight off bigger men, and they all draw huge money in the box office. 

With that all being said, why doesn't Finn deserve to be portrayed like that in a wrestling environment? There's totally nothing wrong with it

..AND DAMN he's Cathy Kelley'd up now


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

Sean Michaels was small but he had charisma. Finn Balor's character is boring to me unless he's in his demon makeup. Balor is smaller than some of the cruiser weights.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

The general audience doesn't hate him, it's here where he is hated. 

I don't like or dislike him, he has things going for him such as his look, he's got a kinda cool presence to him and he isn't bad in the ring. Now he has things against him as well, such as his character being an entrance, being pretty bland on the mic and not having many memorable matches. I understand both sides of those who do & don't like it though.

Don't get it confused though, a lot of those who don't like him now didn't like him in NXT either. Because that was the worst NXT World Title reign in history.


----------



## ErichZann (May 20, 2015)

People most certainly would not haved turned on AJ if he pinned Roman clean. Balor is bland, that is the problem, and as a result just thoroughly unlikeable.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Thats like saying " without his wizard zombie gimmick undertaker is shit"


Not true. People still liked Undertaker just as much when he was riding motorcycle. Balor being a James Dean wannabe pales in comparison to the body paint. 

- Vic


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

he looks like Frodo after a make over from Gok Wan


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Vic Capri said:


> Not true. People still liked Undertaker just as much when he was riding motorcycle. Balor being a James Dean wannabe pales in comparison to the body paint.
> 
> - Vic


Don't you understand what you just did? You subbed out one superficial cool gimmick for another superficial cool gimmick.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

He's only "hated" by people on wrestling internet forums that like to be contrary for the sake of it. They see someone that is talented, someone that is praised because of his obvious skill, and they just shit all over them in order to get a reaction.

Balor started getting this hate on his first day on RAW, from people that didn't even watch him in NXT. They started the hate because they saw others talking him up ... and immediately said he's not as good as we were saying.

Well, he is.

You say he's small? So what? Rey Mysterio was World Heavyweight Champion.
You say he's bad on the mic? He's had a total of maybe 3 actual promos since his RAW debut, and is as good as 3/4 of the locker room.
You say he has no character? Please.

You complain about the body paint etc. That it's over the top and silly.
Mark Calaway dressed as a fucking undertaker for 30 years. With a long black coat and a hat.
Wrestling is silly. Wrestling is over the top.

I can't wait for Balor's REAL push to start. 
You people are going to lose your MINDS.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

Only the smarks on this forum and reddit hate Finn Balor.


----------



## Super Hetero Male (Jul 1, 2016)

DELETE said:


> I would have thought the reason would have been because he is with cathy kelley or his amazing abs. Did not think of this tho.


cathy kelley looks like her boobs are all nipple. fuck no i'd ever be jealous of that. 

dat big fat cock doh.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

I didnt turn on him after he pinned Reigns. I turned on him probably 3 months into his nxt run. I watched him in japan as prince devitt and he was one of my favorites. When wwe signed him I was stoked. For some reason he,s been absolute trash since coming to wwe. 

The wwe want you believing he somehow was behind nxt getting bigger. Yeah he was the champ going into nxt brooklyn the first ever arena show for nxt but his entire run was overshadowed by the girls in nxt. They carried nxt through 2015 not him. 

The only good match he,s had imo since coming to wwe was that takeover match with Neville and that wasnt half as good as the one they had at the bosj in japan. 

His entrance is too long, too corny and looks way too choreographed. He shows no attitude in his promos unlike japan where he used to swear. 

He went from one of the most exciting performers in the world back in 2013-2014 to one of the most boring one in 2017.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting theory but I'm pretty sure it's because he's boring.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hate Finn and Reigns. Trying to say Finn beating Roman was what had people turn on him is crazy. Beating Roman gets you love. I.e look what it's done for Strowmans career over just a year!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Was always pretty indifferent toward Balor but upon finding out he's dating Cathy Kelly I'm now insanely jealous, cross and confused, as I had assumed he was gay until now.

I don't know, there's just nothing about him that jumps out to me. Seems like a typical indie guy in the ring, doesn't have a cool look or really any kind of character. The "Demon" stuff just reminds me of the Boogeyman. I can't get hyped for him.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not a fan of most wrestlers that look like I could beat them up in a real fight.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

No.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

This whole thread... fpalm


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

With Finn Balor you always get a 5 minute epic entrance that hypes you up for some out of this world performance, but what you get at the end is the most basic, average and forgettable match every single time. That's a pretty good reason in my book.


----------



## The Reaper (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm guessing it's the size thing I mean I've been seeing people saying he should be in the cruiserweight division. 

I think he's a great talent I've never had a problem with him, great worker put on a good match against Reigns on RAW hope they both feud in the future.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

Balor fan said:


> There are many smaller guys who are well liked like Shawn Michaels, Bryan, Styles etc. So why is Balor hated even though he puts on great matches consistently? People call him a midget yet 99% of his haters would kill to get a physique like him cos then girls would be all over them.
> 
> There might be people who legit don't like Balor but from what I have seen here and other forums its just mainly Roman fans who hate him. Remember he was well liked when he was in NXT. People turned on him after he pinned Roman clean and became champion. He became a threat to the status quo of the big dogs of WWE. For many people that was a deal breaker.
> 
> Its just human psychology basically. If AJ styles had pinned Roman clean during their feud, fans would have turned on him too. If Balor was a midcard jobber no one would hate on him. But he committed the offense of climbing too high and will continue to be hated until he is buried. After all send him to 205 Live is just a polite way of saying lets bury this dude.


For fucks sake.

I'm sick of these threads where people try to claim they know why a person is hated by everyone.

The simple fact of the matter is, there's no single reason. Everyone has their own reasons for hating someone. To act like all the people hate him because he beat Roman clean one night is ridiculous. You don't know why everyone hates him. And neither do I.

But I do know I personally hate him. And it's not because he fucking beat Roman. 

I hate him because he has a demon entrance...every now and then. And that's literally the only reason for his push. There's nothing that he does in the ring that at least five other people can not only do but at a much higher level. And when it comes to the aspects of being a good in ring performer, he's good at best. Being a good in ring performer doesn't do enough for me. Outside of the demon bullshit he has no character. He's just a regular guy. He's boring as hell and I have no reason to care for him because WWE doesn't give me a reason to care for him. And don't even get me started on his promos.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

bradatar said:


> I hate Finn and Reigns.


I dislike both of them as well.



> Trying to say Finn beating Roman was what had people turn on him is crazy. Beating Roman gets you love. I.e look what it's done for Strowmans career over just a year!


To be fair, Strowman was getting Thank You Strowman chants for beating up Darren Young, Bo Dallas, and The Shining Stars 1 on 4 which was well before feuding with Roman.


----------



## Mr.S (Dec 21, 2009)

AJ Styles don't know why, they are bloody insecure & shouldn't be because AJ is the best today, although he is still nowhere near peak Bryan level & shouldn't be compared but he is still the best & think it is appropriate to shi* on him !


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I hate him right now cause he is dating Cathy Kelly and I'm not.


----------



## embarassed fan (Sep 26, 2016)

*The REAL reason why Finn is hated is became he beat Roman clean. If he hadn't , he'd be bigger than Bryan by now. They can't accept that Finn got the win over The Big Dog instead of their favorites. *


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

His bland persona and in-ring skills don't justify his push. AJ should have been the first Universal Champion by metrics of popularity and reception of his matches and promo.


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

heel_turn said:


> His bland persona and in-ring skills don't justify his push. AJ should have been the first Universal Champion by metrics of popularity and reception of his matches and promo.


Why the fuck are you complaining? AJ got a mega push on SD. I would say his push is almost as big as Balors.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

DELETE said:


> Why the fuck are you complaining? AJ got a mega push on SD. I would say his push is almost as big as Balors.


'm just saying Balor didn't deserve it. Had AJ been on RAw it would have rightfully been his as he is universal - across companies, fans, and ages. He manages to deliver. Can't say the same about the other guy.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Has anyone else noticed the irony that some of the biggest most active threads on this forum have shifted a bit from Roman to Balor?

The haters cannot stop talking about how bland and uninteresting Balor is. They keep posting in the threads, keep the focus heavily on Balor.

They will never learn.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

Lolwut

Is it really hard to understand that people don't share the same goddamn brain and that each one of us have a personal opinion about this dude? Is it really hard to see that Bàlor got pushed because he can sell merch and that's it? Is it really hard to understand that ironically enough I'd say that him going to NXT 3rd brand shit exposed his weaknesses? Is it hard to see that during his time down there they didn't do shit to him therefore he stayed the same bland, boring motherfucker and that when he got drafted to RAW he was still the same bland geek?

People that just assume things based on nothing shouldn't even be able to post.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Finn Balor is very very popular overall. He is hated on this forum for reasons I still don't understand. Balor is awesome.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

MMMMD said:


> This whole thread... fpalm


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Supah Sheg (Jan 30, 2017)

Tbh there are only 16 wrestlers I actually enjoy watching on WWE's programming nowadays (yes, that includes NXT). But Balor is definitely not one of them. When Kevin Nash used the term "vanilla midget", I thought it sounded ridiculous until he stepped through that door. Now, to be fair, I was for him when he first came to NXT but ever since he decided to dress up like Carnage's nutsack, I quickly jumped off his hype train. He has no promo skills, very limited in-ring ability, injury prone, and he's incredibly short. I'm not in on the whole "look" thing but this is just crossing the line. People are probably going to come after me saying that he's an actual good wrestler even though more than half of the roster has more in-ring ability than he does. Moral of the story is Finn's overrated and should either go back to NXT or be released.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't get the hype around him but think he's pretty well liked by the audience.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

What a horrible post.

First off let's stop comparing his size with other smaller wrestlers like AJ, HBK, Hart, Eddie, Angle, Benoit, etc. Those guys are bigger and far more muscular than Balor is. But that's not even the biggest problem with Balor - not being good enough to make up for his lack of size/muscle is his problem.

Notice my user name? The GIF in my sig? How about my all time favorites list? Notice anything? I don't shit on Balor because he's small. I shit on Balor because he isn't very good. There are guys his size that are far better in the ring to make up for their lack of stature. Finn Balor isn't one of those guys. I would fucking kill to watch AJ Styles vs non Suplex City Brock Lesnar. Both guys with all of their tools and gifts going at it would make for an all time classic, I have no doubt. I would, however, piss myself laughing at the idea of Finn Balor vs Brock Lesnar because Finn Balor doesn't have the tools that AJ Styles does (or many others) to buy him wrestling Brock.

And I don't want to hear this garbage some spew about wrestling being fake so it doesn't have to be realistic. That's a ton of bullshit. Whilst I don't need wrestling to be realistic I don't need to be bitch slapped across the face with how fake it is, either. Watching such a wee man who isn't skilled vs a fucking wrecking machine would be an instance of being bitch slapped across the face with how fake it is. However, watching a highly skilled smaller man take on a wrecking machine is something I can get behind. Hell it's one of the things wrestling has always done; something some in my signature have excelled at which made me such a fan.

So stop trying to lump "Balor haters" into one (stupid) group. Some hate him because he's tiny. Some hate him because he is considered handsome or is really well defined. And some, such as myself, don't like him because we don't think he's good enough for the ridiculous push or hype he's received (his fans saying he should have retired Undertaker, or take the UC off of Brock, pin Cena clean, etc.) and should be putting over real talent in the CW division.

So get over it, Balor fans. Not everyone agrees that your tea cup demon is anything special.

And don't get me started on his fucking "gimmick"....:gun:


----------



## Arsenal79 (Mar 10, 2014)

Finn Balor is a boring vanilla midget just like 90% of the current roster. He does nothing for me and I have no idea why he has had the rocket strapped to his ass since he arrived. His promo skills are poor, he is tiny, and his wrestling skillz are nothing special compared to the rest of the vanilla midgets flipping around these days.

And it has nothing to do with Roman Reigns since I'm no fan of his either. Just like Balor, he's not anywhere near good enough to deserve being shoved down our throat this much. Although, at least he has the look of a pro wrestler.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

He is hated by a miserable vocal minority who has nothing better to do with their lives than take wrestling way too seriously. I'm no Balor fan, but he is quite popular and well liked.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

His size is a non-factor. 

He just isn't entertaining. 

He could be 6 ft 5 and I'd share the same opinion. I think the 'demon' character is pretty cool, I like the entrance, the colour work, lighting etc. (even though I wish he changed up the painting), but beyond that he's nothing and considering the 'demon' character is likely to only be used for big matches or PPVs it's not the best.

Average on the microphone too, so his lack of character stands out like a sore thumb.

But I can see why people would like him. He has the NJPW background, where he was given a lot more freedom and he has some pretty cool merchandise. Unfortunately, it's not for me. Much like some people don't like Strowman, but I don't think they dislike him because of his size. It's wrestling.


----------



## ChampWhoRunsDaCamp (Sep 14, 2016)

Demandred said:


> Finn Balor is very very popular overall. He is hated on this forum for reasons I still don't understand. Balor is awesome.


What's awesome about him?

Because he's one of the few guys in wrestling history that I can't understand anyone at all liking him, he's terrible at every aspect of being a professional wrestler, I can't see a single redeeming feature.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

That's what sickens me about Balor.

I have no clue how the geek is liked, there is zilch to like about the vanilla geek.

It would be much better to get behind someone like KO or Zayn, both are infinitely better talents.



ChampWhoRunsDaCamp said:


> What's awesome about him?
> 
> Because he's one of the few guys in wrestling history that I can't understand anyone at all liking him, he's terrible at every aspect of being a professional wrestler, I can't see a single redeeming feature.


 He comes out in paint occasionally, worked in Japan and dominates guys twice his size (that psychology :lol).


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Yeah, because WWE HATES doing the David vs Goliath story of a tiny guy beating a giant. They would NEEEEEEVER do something as unrealistic as that!

Spoiler they do it literally all the fucking time.


----------



## U Thoughts (Sep 14, 2017)

Finn Balor may not get title shot any time soon, to be honest he is no where close to what other Raw heavy weights are


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

People hate Balor because he sucks, he can't cut a promo to save his life, he's terrible on the mic, he's bland and lame.


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Nah it's just because he's pretty boring.


----------



## Flamyx (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not about the size, it's about the presence. 
I mean, Rey Mysterio was twice smaller but u could actually believe that's hes gonna beat the crap out of heavyweights.

And as for HBK, he wasnt small at all lol. He was small compare to HHH/Cena/Taker/Batista but he wasnt Balor type small.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

The hype this guy was getting you would have thought he was someone like CM Punk or Daniel Bryan my oh my was I disappointed.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Honestly, in NXT i thought Balor had quite a bit about him, i generally enjoyed his matches and his feuds were alright too, his demon character was pretty cool to me as well. Since his debut though, and especially since he came back from injury, there's just so little that stands out to me about him. He's ripped as hell, that's for sure, and he carries himself well, he's got the same kind of charisma that someone like Roman has, but that's where it ends for me. 

His persona outside of the demon is virtually non existent. When he was just wrestling matches after his return it was awful, there was no bigger example of a guy who was just going out there and wrestling with basically nothing to back it up. Does he have a cool entrance theme? Sure, but outside of that every time i watch him all i see is a guy who has a jacket and some abs. He's not overly good on the mic and honestly i haven't found any of his matches to be particularly great either, i didn't even enjoy his match with Rollins at Summerslam that much, i thought it was rather clunky. His demon character frustrates me too because apart from the paint and some different mannerisms it's exactly the same Finn, he wrestles the same style. There's no real substance to it in my opinion.

Maybe he needs a heel turn and a change of direction, who knows, but right now, the guy just isn't for me. It's not anything to do with size, i don't care about that all that much, it's just the lack of appeal he has for me.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

He's just so bland, and he's average in the ring. At best he's a Ambrose level ring worker. He can put on a good match when needed, but for the most part is pretty unremarkable. But unlike a guy like Ambrose he's lacking in every other area. He brings nothing to the table. After twenty years in the business he still cant cut a promo, he has zero charisma, zero personality, zero presence. Other bland wrestlers like Cesaro and Rollins can generally be relied upon to deliver every single night but Balor cant. He offers absolutely nothing.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

His work in Japan as a heel was enjoyable. But aside from that, since he joined NXT as a face I haven't really enjoyed anything he did.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Balor hate was always over the top imo and standard Wrestlingforum heel turn. The fact he continues to be well received by live auduences only reinforces that. I will say that I don't see him as "*the*" top guy like others do, though. He's fine at the upper midcard and as a fringe main event guy. He should always be a top 5 - 7 face. The Demon thing is a license to print money and most heterosexual women love him.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The most constant criticism I see of Balor is people saying that he does homoerotic poses and mannerism. What people don't realize it that it's often for the ladies. It's kind of funny to see people moaning about that.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

OP for once has a point though although I think its buried under his obvious Balor fandom. The best way to turn a wrestler heel against the IWC is to have him beat the IWC's favourites. Its why Cena got so hated. Its why Roman got so hated. Its also part of why Asuka is so hated. And debuting Balor by presenting him as basically better than 8 of the IWC's favourite wrestlers(9 if you count Rollins) did not do him any favours regardless of how entertaining that episode of RAW was.

I genuinely think that this is the main source of all hate from the IWC. But no one will ever admit it, instead its just buried under other subjective criticisms. Unaware that these criticisms might've come originated from the devil's horn effect. Basically it means that if you don't like someone, every aspect about him suddenly feels worse. Having Balor debut like that got a lot of people on his back at the start and so they automatically see him terrible in many other aspects that they wouldn't if he had just debuted with the hype but didn't beat so many IWC favourites.


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

The idea that were a hive mind who have to like or dislike things for the same specific reasons is ridiculous. 

Plenty of people like other guys from NJPW or small guys or guys who are booked strong but don't like Balor.

I'm just glad he's working with Bray cause it means I can just skip two guys who do nothing for me as a fan at the same time.


----------



## Ty Hyundai (Jul 10, 2017)

WrestlingForum is a place filled with double standards and hypocrisy. No matter what, certain wrestlers, matches, and topics are bashed an criticized while others are praised. It doesn't matter what you do, there will be a handful of people who will disagree and argue with you to the death. In just two and a half months I have seen so many users turn on wrestlers quicker than Big Show turns heel. It's something we're all gonna have to deal with as long as we continue to visit this site.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Never got the appeal to him in NXT/WWE. It's not like he wrestles this awesome style that is associated to him, he doesn't really have a great character/presence from we've seen in WWE so far. The whole demon thing is dumb because he's the exact same except he has paint on, same moves, same mannerisms (apart from the entrance), same intensity.

Just like Styles did in 2016, Balor needs a heel turn and a stable. This is why I wish Balor, Gallows and Anderson were on Smackdown with Styles. Balor/Gallows/Anderson against Styles would be a great storyline and get everyone over. Right now those guys are on Raw doing nothing and AJ is on Smackdown feuding with a dumpster fire?


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Shawn Michaels was a monster compared to Balor. 

But I agree that it makes no sense that people complain about his size but mark for Bryan, etc.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> The most constant criticism I see of Balor is people saying that he does homoerotic poses and mannerism. What people don't realize it that it's often for the ladies. It's kind of funny to see people moaning about that.


So they're moaning over homoerotic poses ...

Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

I don't like him because he is booked/wrestles like a powerhouse when my eyes see a tiny, slightly homosexual dude. If he was booked like an underdog, and wrestled with the correct psychology for what he looks like I'd have no problem with him. The way he currently wrestles would work for me if he was in the cruiserweight division, but not against people who have 50-100 pounds on him.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Most people 'hate' Bàlor because:

1) He's boring - There's no substance to his normal persona. There's no backstory to his demon persona. Both use the same moveset

2) As a result of being such a bore, his push is not justified. There are other interesting stars to push in lieu of Bàlor

3) His moveset is repetitive and is just a spamfest of kicks and their variations. It's very paint-by-the-colors

4) He cannot deliver a promo. Bàlorinas can reference his work elsewhere, but that is irrelveant now. He should be able to cut a good promo if his Bàlorinas claim that he has mic skills. 

5) Some people just don't like his visual representation. He really IS less jacked than Mysterio, Guerrero, and Bryan. He has lean mass as opposed to bulky mass. It does make him less credible physique-wise against the heavyweights and super-heavyweights. That's just a reality that most Bàlorinas ignore. Sure, wrestling is scripted and not real fighting, but one can only suspend disbelief up to a certain limit before his or her intelligence is being insulted

6) Some people don't like his 'gimmick'. Normal Bàlor is essentially Fonzie. Demon Bàlor is a more flamboyant version of the Boogeyman. Some peope have different tastes and don't have to like this gimmick. I personally find both dull.


And the weakest argument I hear from Bàlorinas is that people hate him because it's the cool thing to do. It's an online, anonymous forum - there are no incentive to appear cool. Do I have incentives to impress online? Sure, on Facebook and Instagram. I am literally just a number on here- 307858 - I have no incentive to look cool by hating on Bàlor. It's a copout argument.

The IWC including WF are usually ahead of the curve. They're the first to start to praise and notice talent. They are also the first to expose the shortcomings of wrestlers. The casuals usually are late to the party/bandwagon. I mean Ziggler is right - Bàlor is a charisma vacuum. His entrance and demon persona are veneers to conceal that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Balor is cool, they just need to expand on the demon gimmick. That's what this feud with Bray should have done for him as a character. But the writing team and bookers half assed this feud to the max. That's the only thing really missing. Him being calm and cool regular Finn would work, if every so often folk pushed him to far and then mental warfare and a major ass kicking ensued. People should be seeing images of the demon in mirrors. That red fog should randomly occupy where ever they are. Then come the matches it should be mostly the demon putting a different type of beating on folk. Instead its just an alternate costume


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

307858 said:


> Sure, wrestling is scripted and not real fighting, but one can only suspend disbelief up to a certain limit before his or her intelligence is being insulted


So you hated Hulk Hogan right? Nothing more obviously fake than a good "Hulk Up" from the Hulkster. And Undertaker too? You obviously hated having your intelligence insulted by the fact there's supposedly a zombie having a wrestling match? You must also fly into a rage every time somebody not named Brock or Braun beats the Big Show, that's even less believable than Balor beating Reigns. I'm hoping you're seeing my point here and I don't have to spell it out.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Quote:
Originally Posted by 307858 View Post


> Sure, wrestling is scripted and not real fighting, but one can only suspend disbelief up to a certain limit before his or her intelligence is being insulted


It's wrestling. If you don't suspend your disbelief then you must be angry that guys like Shamrock and Dan Severn weren't champions in the 90's in wwe.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

He's a good wrestler I guess. But I "hate" him because he has the personality of a paper towel.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

People don't like overpushed guys. It doesn't matter if you're big, small, can't wrestle, or an ex-indy. If the company handpicked you and keep pushing you to the moon, it's gonna backfire.


----------



## hatersloveme (Apr 26, 2017)

I was never a fan in NXT either. However, he seems well liked to me.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

RavishingRickRules said:


> So you hated Hulk Hogan right? Nothing more obviously fake than a good "Hulk Up" from the Hulkster. And Undertaker too? You obviously hated having your intelligence insulted by the fact there's supposedly a zombie having a wrestling match? You must also fly into a rage every time somebody not named Brock or Braun beats the Big Show, that's even less believable than Balor beating Reigns. I'm hoping you're seeing my point here and I don't have to spell it out.


You leave out the most important factor: Undertaker and Hogan have the charisma, personality, physique, and aura to make those characters work. Hogan and Undertaker had the starpower to make those characters work. The Undertaker's urn has more charisma than Finn Bàlor.

You also leave out that those characters debuted in a different period where characters were larger-than-life. Yet, Undertaker and Hogan's reinventions helped them survive various eras. 

You tried it tho my dear Bàlorina.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

307858 said:


> Most people 'hate' Bàlor because:
> 
> 1) He's boring - There's no substance to his normal persona. There's no backstory to his demon persona. Both use the same moveset
> 
> ...


I guess what people wanna see is Balor wrestle a high flying cruiser style. Like Neville or Styles. He is capable of doing that but WWE wants him to wrestle like a heavyweight. 

Also his promos against Wyatt have been good. They just have to script him a little less and show his angry side more.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by 307858 View Post
> 
> 
> It's wrestling. If you don't suspend your disbelief then you must be angry that guys like Shamrock and Dan Severn weren't champions in the 90's in wwe.


No, I am aware of context and starpower.
Besides, I said suspenion of disbelief occurs (Reading comprehension is necessary). But Bàlor beating Brock clean is like watching Ellsworth beat Brock clean - it's going too far. You would snap out of the the suspension and just cackle if such thing happened.


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Don't really like him. I know he gets a reaction and sells merch, thus isn't going anywhere. But the only thing decent about him seems to be his entrance. I don't think he's good on the mic and his matches don't blow me away enough to compensate. Add to the fact he looks so small? He just doesn't belong in the with the big names.


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

People who hate Balor are in the minority so they really don't matter.


----------



## RavishingRickRules (Sep 22, 2016)

307858 said:


> You leave out the most important factor: Undertaker and Hogan have the charisma, personality, physique, and aura to make those characters work. Hogan and Undertaker had the starpower to make those characters work. The Undertaker's urn has more charisma than Finn Bàlor.
> 
> You also leave out that those characters debuted in a different period where characters were larger-than-life. Yet, Undertaker and Hogan's reinventions helped them survive various eras.
> 
> You tried it tho my dear Bàlorina.


Ohh I get it, it's the "era's" fault you're a total hypocrite. Makes sense :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

307858 said:


> No, I am aware of context and starpower.
> Besides, I said suspenion of disbelief occurs (Reading comprehension is necessary). *But Bàlor beating Brock clean is like watching Ellsworth beat Brock clean - it's going too far.* You would snap out of the the suspension and just cackle if such thing happened.


Its not though. Ellsworth is presented as a geek. Balor is presented as a badass. In keyfabe, Balor is a hero who can defeat anyone


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Balor because he acts like a homosexual in his entrance. But the reason smarks don't like him is because he was a big signing from the Indies and hating on Indy darlings is the cool, new neckbeard geek thing to do.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Ohh I get it, it's the "era's" fault you're a total hypocrite. Makes sense :lmao :lmao :lmao


You're a bit delusional in your fandom as a Bàlorina
Whether you like it or not, context matters. And I have addressed why suspension of disbelief is possible with Hogan and the Undertaker. For evey Undertaker you had, you had 10x more the failures like Zeus and Glacier. 

The fact that Balor was overshadowed by the design of the Universal title speaks volumes. Daniel Bryan, AJ Styles, or Dean Ambrose had won it, no one would have paid attention to the title. Bàlor's win was like: "Meh. That title looks like Stephanie's period drained the WWE Title."


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

307858 said:


> No, I am aware of context and starpower.
> Besides, I said suspenion of disbelief occurs (Reading comprehension is necessary). But Bàlor beating Brock clean is like watching Ellsworth beat Brock clean - it's going too far. You would snap out of the the suspension and just cackle if such thing happened.


Anyone beating Brock Lesnar is laughable and would break your suspension of disbelief. They could be 6ft 5 300 pounds and still the idea of them beating Lesnar is laughable. 

This isn't just Balor, it's anyone of the roster.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> Anyone beating Brock Lesnar is laughable and would break your suspension of disbelief. They could be 6ft 5 300 pounds and still the idea of them beating Lesnar is laughable.
> 
> This isn't just Balor, it's anyone of the roster.


This statement is risible. Not only is Braun beating Lesnar credible, it's also what smarks and casuals want. As much as I hate his push, Reigns is credible as well.
These people beating Brock don't break my suspenion of disbelief. 

Let me entertain this statement. If anyone on the roster beating Lesnar is laughable, Braun beating Lesnar is a chuckle funny. If Bàlor beats Lesnar that is bald Britney Spears hitting a paparazzi car with an umbrella funny,
i.e., so surreal and ridiculous that I can't help but to erupt into a convulsion of laughter:


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

Balor should *never* be compared to someone like AJ Styles.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

RavishingRickRules said:


> So you hated Hulk Hogan right? Nothing more obviously fake than a good "Hulk Up" from the Hulkster. And Undertaker too? You obviously hated having your intelligence insulted by the fact there's supposedly a zombie having a wrestling match?


Absolutely not. It's the job of each individual performer to sell the suspension of disbelief to their audience. They have to be able to make me care enough to want to play along. I was a kid with Hogan and Warrior somtjeor job was a little easier and it's something I've never let go of. They had charisma for miles. They had the ability to talk up their characters. Again, they made me care. What Taker did was probably even more brilliant. Their size certainly didn't hurt matters either. When I look at either of them I don't see someone that could pass for a bag boy at the local grocery store. Balor just simply fails to sell me on either of his characters. 




> You must also fly into a rage every time somebody not named Brock or Braun beats the Big Show, that's even less believable than Balor beating Reigns. I'm hoping you're seeing my point here and I don't have to spell it out.


The Brock and Show comparison really isn't a good one for the argument you're making. Yes, Brock is far smaller than Show. Actually the gap is even greater than between Brock and Balor, but in the Show and Brock comparison what you've got is a smaller guy that is just as strong, far quicker, and a far greater set of combat skills. When you look at Balor vs Brock, Balor may be a little faster, but not much. If any. The strength difference is huge as well as Brock being more skilled.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

RavishingRickRules said:


> Ohh I get it, it's the "era's" fault you're a total hypocrite. Makes sense :lmao :lmao :lmao


How is that being a hypocrite?


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

307858 said:


> This statement is risible. Not only is Braun beating Lesnar credible, it's also what smarks and casuals want. As much as I hate his push, Reigns is credible as well.
> These people don't break my suspenion of disbelief.
> 
> Let me entertain this statement. If anyone on the roster beating Lesnar is laughable, Braun beating Lesnar is a chuckle funny. If Bàlor beats Lesnar that is bald Britney Spears hitting a paparazzi car with an umbrella funny,
> i.e., so fucking ridiculous that I can't help but to erupt into a convulsion of laughter:


First of all, what smarks and casuals want has no relevance to whether it's credible or not.

I understand Braun to an extent but Reigns?? fpalm fpalm

It's clear that you ONLY value look and think that is the only thing that makes you "credible" when in reality no one would ever look credible against Lesnar no matter how big they are unless they have the legitimate accolades he does. That's what make you credible, not a look.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

307858 said:


> This statement is risible. Not only is Braun beating Lesnar credible, it's also what smarks and casuals want. As much as I hate his push, Reigns is credible as well.
> These people beating Brock don't break my suspenion of disbelief.
> 
> Let me entertain this statement. If anyone on the roster beating Lesnar is laughable, Braun beating Lesnar is a chuckle funny. If Bàlor beats Lesnar that is bald Britney Spears hitting a paparazzi car with an umbrella funny,
> i.e., so surreal and ridiculous that I can't help but to erupt into a convulsion of laughter:


Well, Balor didn't even look credible standing face to face with Maryse and Britney looks pissed here. If I was a betting man, I'd have to go with Britney. She looks far more intimidating here than collar popping Fonzie.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

He's a no charisma vanilla midget with a stupid cringe gimmick that is more closer to boogyman than Undertaker.


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

1. Doesn't look like a TV standard pro wrestler. In fact he doesn't look like a TV star - why is he on my TV?
2. He can't act at all.
3. Matches are boring -kick kick kick
4. People 50lbs+ heavier than him being beat/scared by him is ridiculously unbelievable.
5. All around plain and boring person.
6. His character is that he is 2 characters. One is plain and bland the other is plain and bland but with body paint.
7. The demon doesn't change his character at all.
8. There is a 205 weight division that for some reason he isn't in. Why is it believable that he beats Roman Reigns when the other small guys aren't even allowed in the same ring as guys the size of Reigns? This makes the whole 205 division look pointless and like a joke.
9. The guy is plain average looking, I'm a good looking guy that after 2 months in the gym would have Balors abs. I could go find a Balor in any nightclub in London within 5 minutes.
10. He is just an entrance and even that is too long and overrated.

He's another example of the NXT fans hyping someone up to the point where it is impossible for the performer to meet the standards set by his fanboys. This leaves everyone else (which is most people) underwhelmed.

WWE are hiring some terrible people. The only NXT call ups since Neville that are passable for TV are Neville himself, Owens ( just) and perhaps Roode.

There's a massive difference between NXT and WWE live TV programming on a major US TV network.
Balor doesn't cut it and thus must get the hell off my TV.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Balor fan said:


> Its not though. Ellsworth is presented as a geek. Balor is presented as a badass. In keyfabe, Balor is a hero who can defeat anyone


That's how the company attempts to present him. That's whst he's told to go out there and play. Something happens in between though. Somehow his performance ends up coming across as boy band meets Fonzie. He fails to convince me he's a badass. He makes me want to laugh at him. The difference between him and Ellsworth is that Ellsworth is accomplishing exactly what he's supposed to be doing with his character. I laugh at him, but I'm supposed to. Balor couldn't lace Ellsworth's boots as a character worker or as a mic worker.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

He's not hated.

But at the same time, he has limitations that are glaring such as his diminutive size, his THICK accent that doesn't match his face, and his bland wrestling style. 

And that's not including his god-awful ring-attire.



Flair Flop said:


> Well, Balor didn't even look credible standing face to face with Maryse and Britney looks pissed here. If I was a betting man, I'd have to go with Britney. She looks far more intimidating here than collar popping Fonzie.


That's Brittney?

I thought Sinead O' Connor reproduced.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Flair Flop said:


> Well, Balor didn't even look credible standing face to face with Maryse and Britney looks pissed here. If I was a betting man, I'd have to go with Britney. She looks far more intimidating here than collar popping Fonzie.


Well, Britney's ex Kevin Federaline has a win over Cena. 










I can see Britney Spears getting a win over Balor. That is credible.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

glenwo2 said:


> That's Brittney?


Where were you 10 years ago when Britney had her meltdown? It was the sign of the time to actually watch someone breakdown on live tv and social media (myspace/Facebook). 










(the alleged story is that she shaved her hair to avoid failing a drug test. Cocaine stays in one's health up to 90 days. The story told is that she did it to rebel against the image of America's sweethart the media imposed on her)


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

No one is believable against Brock, that includes Roman Reigns, sorry smarks.

Balor sucks too and may not be believable against Charlotte.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Yawn. All the same arguments that have been debunked numerous times. 

It's funny because if you bring up the same exact reasons people point to Balor for being bad and apply it to a wrestler that they like or support they will say "B--But, it's different." For instance, why do people like Sasha Banks?? She sounds like she marbles in her mouth when she talks, looks skinny and frail, looks like she is blatantly helping her opponents into place when setting up for a move, thus "exposing the business", and has ridiculous looking ring gear....see, I can do it too!!!

Anyways, let us go through the usual insults and set them straight here.

"He a charisma vacuum!!"

People understand that the word charisma in wrestling isn't just defined by memories of The Rock telling people he is going to shove things up their butts sideways and implying that all his opponents are somehow homosexual, right?? The word "charisma" is defined as, or synonymous with words like "appeal" "allure" and "attractiveness". Look at someone like RVD, in WWe he rarely cut promos and just pointed to himself most of the time and was still over. Same goes for lots of guys. Finn Balor doesn't have to say much and is still one of the most over people on RAW....hence, charisma.

"He short"

He is not as short as people suggest. He is taller or as tall as many wrestlers in the WWe that are seen as greats.

"B-B-But, his mass though"

How the fuck can you tell by seeing him on TV?? People always don't look as large as they are in real life. There, again, has been a multitude of wrestler who aren't roid-burgers....Edge, Christian, CM Punk, Cody Rhodes, X Pac etc. and are still accepted as respected, believable wrestlers. I mean, Jericho's short as hell. If you are over 6 foot and saw him in real life you would likely think he looked tiny.

"He only do da dropkicks though"

So....Naito's kneebar, sling blade, Bloody Sunday, lariat, tope con hilo?? These are dropkicks?? Keep in mind, the WWe limits move sets on everyone so they can have a longer career...basically everyone on the roster does the same shit over and over. People on here used to literally say the same shit about Daniel Bryan (he spams kicks)

"He sucks at promos"

He is fine at promos. Better than most. He rarely flubs his lines, gets his opponent over and sells his feud. He is not the greatest of all time or anything but he is better than many other people on the roster. I know everyone wants to hear wrestlers repeat catchphrases because most wrestling fans are tantamount to children or retards that you have to jingle keys in front of constantly to keep them entertained....but you will have to make due with Balor telling people about his demons.

"The Demon gimmick is lame"

I agree with this actually. He was far better with his "Real Shooter" and "Rock n Rolla" heel personas in Japan. However, the WWe sees everyone as a brand and wants them to push as much merchandise as humanly possible to make money. The Demon thing appeals to kids. My nephews, and nieces to an extent, dig it.

"He likes Legos"

This one is my favorite considering the people I see post this have like Anime avatars or discuss comic books, video games, Star Wars or whatever other man child shit is popular at the time regularly. It's like people have no self awareness.

"There is nothing special about him"

Yeah, sure. I suppose this why Japan made him one of the most successful foreigners in the Junior Heavyweight Division's history. I suppose that's why the Bullet Club was put together exclusively to get him over. I suppose that's why out of all the talents in the world Triple H chose him and put him at the forefront of his precious NXT fo 2 years. I suppose that's why Vince constantly feeds lines to Booker T to tell you that Balor is "special" So, people on these forums know better than world elite bookers??

Bottom line is

Balor is over

You're a loser

Deal with it.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

Because he is handsome and has an accent.


----------



## BlazeFury (Jul 11, 2017)

I love Demon King, but I think Finn Balor is nothing more than a cruiserweight with no personality.


----------



## xxRambo_21xx (Nov 20, 2012)

Balor fan said:


> There are many smaller guys who are well liked like Shawn Michaels, Bryan, Styles etc. So why is Balor hated even though he puts on great matches consistently? People call him a midget yet 99% of his haters would kill to get a physique like him cos then girls would be all over them.
> 
> There might be people who legit don't like Balor but from what I have seen here and other forums its just mainly Roman fans who hate him. Remember he was well liked when he was in NXT. People turned on him after he pinned Roman clean and became champion. He became a threat to the status quo of the big dogs of WWE. For many people that was a deal breaker.
> 
> Its just human psychology basically. If AJ styles had pinned Roman clean during their feud, fans would have turned on him too. If Balor was a midcard jobber no one would hate on him. But he committed the offense of climbing too high and will continue to be hated until he is buried. After all send him to 205 Live is just a polite way of saying lets bury this dude.


wwe hasnt done a lot of character development for him on the main roster besides the feud with bray.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I'm not a fan of Balor. I find him bland and his attempts to cool obtuse and overly manipulative. I also don't particularly enjoy his ring work. Neville was a much better NXT Champion and has been freshened up by his heel run. Balor would probably be fun as a heel, but his "nice guy" act is pretty pretentious.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Dude, he is the definition of boring, generic, stale and bland. His alter ego still acts the same and he looks like a generic created wrestler. The guy flat out sucky


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The idea that he is some sort of analog for AJ Styles is a bit weird too. It's possible to like one and not the other. AJ Styles is arguably the best in-ring performer the WWE has had since Shawn Michaels, and has the charisma of a man who knows it. On the mic there's a sort of goofy charm that carries AJ Styles through, while Finn Balor sounds like a nervous kid in high school trying to be a stereotypical babyface. They're night and day in some aspects. If you like both, cool -- but don't try to pass them off as the same thing and as if liking one and not the other betrays some sort of deep psycho-sexual bias. Besides -- AJ Styles' hair is far more glorious than Balor's abs anyway.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The idea that he is some sort of analog for AJ Styles is a bit weird too. It's possible to like one and not the other. AJ Styles is arguably the best in-ring performer the WWE has had since Shawn Michaels, and has the charisma of a man who knows it. On the mic there's a sort of goofy charm that carries AJ Styles through, while Finn Balor sounds like a nervous kid in high school trying to be a stereotypical babyface. They're night and day in some aspects. If you like both, cool -- but don't try to pass them off as the same thing and as if liking one and not the other betrays some sort of deep psycho-sexual bias. Besides -- AJ Styles' hair is far more glorious than Balor's abs anyway.


Balor marks are a special little bunch. They think that if you don't like Balor and dare to say that he would look silly out there with Brock that you have to think that about every single smaller guy to ever lace up a pair of wrestling boots. They think that if you hate the demon gimmick that you have to also despise every gimmick from Taker to Bray. The concept that Balor isn't as good in the ring as these other smaller guys they always bring up doesn't register. The concept the demon gimmick just sucks compared to Takers deadman doesnt register. They have to make it black and white so they can claim hypocrisy and feel better about themselves.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

The Wood said:


> The idea that he is some sort of analog for AJ Styles is a bit weird too. It's possible to like one and not the other. AJ Styles is arguably the best in-ring performer the WWE has had since Shawn Michaels, and has the charisma of a man who knows it. On the mic there's a sort of goofy charm that carries AJ Styles through, while Finn Balor sounds like a nervous kid in high school trying to be a stereotypical babyface. They're night and day in some aspects. If you like both, cool -- but don't try to pass them off as the same thing and as if liking one and not the other betrays some sort of deep psycho-sexual bias. Besides -- *AJ Styles' hair is far more glorious than Balor's abs anyway.*


So a soccer mom haircut is superior to abs that makes the ladies swoon??


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

He just doesn't entertain me in the slightest. He can't cut a promo to save his life, he appears to have 0 personality (not sure if he's always been like that before WWE), and he's nothing special in the ring. Nothing about him I find entertaining in the slightest.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Balor fan said:


> So a soccer mom haircut is superior to abs that makes the ladies swoon??


Let's be honest - you probably swoon the most to his body.Your lovesick puppy crush on bàlor has you doing mental gymnastics to defend him. It's okay - The Alexa stans do the same.


----------



## Edgehead91 (Dec 7, 2016)

It's because he's a boring poof.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

The insecure Reigns fans are little. The others hate the fact he's not in the CW. Others think he's just overrated because they have other favorites not as well liked as him so they just hate him for it.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't see that he's 'hated' in general at all. He gets a lot of criticism among the IWC, but there's no wrestler who doesn't. If you're a fan of a particular guy or girl and like to discuss wrestling online, you probably read a fair amount of stuff that you consider excessive and shallow. Why should that matter, though? It's kind of weak if you need other people to co-sign your likes and dislikes, besides, there's not much you can do to defend against criticism of Finn - it's mostly stuff that's entirely subjective like his blandness, or the geekiness of his jacket, or else things that are undeniable like how petite he is. If someone comes out saying he's ridden Bray Wyatt's coattails to stardom - yeah, have at it, but at this point many of the arguments on Finn boil down to, "What's your favorite color?" No one has a wrong opinion about that.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

whats with the mental gymnastics, balors hated for the same reason naks now getting stick and gallows/Anderson have got stick
all hype, no end product at the moment
it doesn't help the fact that hes boring in every department and the demon would look so more impressive on someone like rusev


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

BigDaveBatista said:


> whats with the mental gymnastics, balors hated for the same reason naks now getting stick and gallows/Anderson have got stick
> all hype, no end product at the moment
> it doesn't help the fact that hes boring in every department and the demon would look so more impressive on someone like rusev


Did Gallows and Anderson have hype? Did anyone actually think they were good?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I've never cared for Balor. Found his entrance annoying. And I don't think he's all that good in ring either. Bryan is smaller but is world's better than Balor will ever be in the ring.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

What's with the increase in garbage threads in my absense? :hmmm


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> I've never cared for Balor. Found his entrance annoying. And I don't think he's all that good in ring either. Bryan is smaller but is world's better than Balor will ever be in the ring.


Bryan made up for his size with his vicious mat style which made him believable against big main eventers plus, he actually has a large upper body suitable for grappling. When you're on the floor with someone, everyone is the same height and reach goes out the window. Balor is a striker but it is not believable for him to exchange strikes with far bigger guys. Even Charlotte could probably kick his ass and emasculate him.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

I have a fucking question that is killing my head.

Whats the fucking differience between Balor and Aj Styles? They are basically the same shit, on paper they are both small/athletic guys who became famous by having great matches in Japan and being part of the bullet club.

I can't fucking figure out how smarks hate one and dislike the other.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

HBK probably looks like a giant compared to Balor. 


Balor is smaller than AJ Styles

Balor should be in the cruiserweight division

Balor looks fragile and as if he'll fall apart


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Bret Hart said:


> HBK probably looks like a giant compared to Balor.
> 
> *
> Balor is smaller than AJ Styles*
> ...



Really? I see no difference tbh.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lykos said:


> I have a fucking question that is killing my head.
> 
> Whats the fucking differience between Balor and Aj Styles? They are basically the same shit, on paper they are both small/athletic guys who became famous by having great matches in Japan and being part of the bullet club.
> 
> I can't fucking figure out how smarks hate one and dislike the other.


Lol, I think this must be a troll, but whatever:

Just because rum 'n' raisin and vanilla are both ice-cream doesn't mean they're the same thing. Finn Balor is nowhere near as good as AJ Styles. At anything.


----------



## Gravyv321 (Feb 10, 2017)

wow, look at this finn balor dude get like 18 pages. he's getting all this attention. maybe they should push him more, or does that not apply to other talents? :lol



The Wood said:


> Lol, I think this must be a troll, but whatever:
> 
> Just because rum 'n' raisin and vanilla are both ice-cream doesn't mean they're the same thing. Finn Balor is nowhere near as good as AJ Styles. At anything.


i wouldn't worry about it dude. i wouldn't put much stock to what he says if i were you anyways. if he isn't a troll, then he's a fool. just laugh at whatever silly shit he's got to say. it's what i do lol


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Balor should be in the Cruiserweight Division, by the way. He's under 205lbs. If you're under 205lbs and you've got a belt that is for people under 205lbs, then they should be challenging for it. Neville vs. Balor would be a tremendous feud.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

The Wood said:


> Lol, I think this must be a troll, but whatever:
> 
> Just because rum 'n' raisin and vanilla are both ice-cream doesn't mean they're the same thing. Finn Balor is nowhere near as good as AJ Styles. At anything.


How the fuck is this a troll subject. They are virtually the same shit, you must be a troll if you can't see that.

You just saying one is not as good as the other,with no much detail.. Honestly just say you like Aj more and is fine, stop the bias bullshit.

I am not dissing, I like them both, just can't see a big fucking difference.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lykos said:


> How the fuck is this a troll subject. They are virtually the same shit, you must be a troll if you can't see that.
> 
> You just saying one is not as good as the other,with no much detail.. Honestly just say you like Aj more and is fine, stop the bias bullshit.
> 
> I am not dissing, I like them both, just can't see a big fucking difference.


AJ has:
- charisma
- better arsenal
- better promos as heel or face
- trademark look that isn't camp like Bàlor
- better fan reactions
- better and more well-rounded than Bàlor

Balor is just there to sell paint (like face Usos) to kids, and possibly thirsty women and gay men. He doesn't have AJ's universal appeal


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

Hate? Everybody loves the guy.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

307858 said:


> AJ has:
> - charisma
> - better arsenal
> - better promos as heel or face
> ...


I wanna know what fucking charisma these Aj Styles marks are fucking talking about lol.. A midgnet ******* with a fucking awful haircut, yeah what an UNIVERSAL APPEAL, SECOND COMING OF HULK HOGAN. GTFO with this bullshit, Styles is not a charisma vacumm, but neither a charisma machine, stop trying to sell this indy darling as some kind of mega star. 

Styles and Balor have virtually the SAME level of charisma, both can appeal grown ass man with they flashy moves and cool entrance, nothing more, nothing less.

Better in the ring, maybe.. Not really an argument, their wrestling style is quite similar to.

Better promos? I watch Styles promos and I see nothing special, he is not Cm Punk, he is average at best, so don't tell me you like him over Balor because of his promos, that would be totally retarded.

You still haven't sold me shit on why Styles is so much better than Balor. They are pretty much the same guy with Styles being a bit better in the ring.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

@Lykos embarrassing himself, what's new?

AJ Styles is close to 220 pounds, Balor has admitted in interviews he's 178-181....

That's a big difference... there is no way they're the same size... Balor may be slightly taller, but he is NOT bigger.












Lykos said:


> I wanna know what fucking charisma these Aj Styles marks are fucking talking about lol.. A midgnet ******* with a fucking awful haircut, yeah what an UNIVERSAL APPEAL, SECOND COMING OF HULK HOGAN. GTFO with this bullshit, Styles is not a charisma vacumm, but neither a charisma machine, stop trying to sell this indy darling as some kind of mega star.
> 
> Styles and Balor have virtually the SAME level of charisma, both can appeal grown ass man with they flashy moves and cool entrance, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


 AJ is easily top two most over for the last 12 months while Roman is getting booed out of arenas.

Must sting :lol

You want to talk about charisma? The dude has risen to the top wherever has he gone, you don't do that unless you possess charisma. Then again, you strike me as someone who argues about Daniel Bryan having charisma and Roman being the most charismatic star since Rock :lol


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Lykos said:


> I wanna know what fucking charisma these Aj Styles marks are fucking talking about lol.. A midgnet ******* with a fucking awful haircut, yeah what an UNIVERSAL APPEAL, SECOND COMING OF HULK HOGAN. GTFO with this bullshit, Styles is not a charisma vacumm, but neither a charisma machine, stop trying to sell this indy darling as some kind of mega star.
> 
> Styles and Balor have virtually the SAME level of charisma, both can appeal grown ass man with they flashy moves and cool entrance, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ Styles and Finn Balor have a similar wrestling style :dead3

Roman marks/trolls seem to be getting dumber. No offense to the decent Roman marks.

Finn is more comparable to Roman than he is AJ, he has the same layout and nearly all his matches flow the same way with little to no psychology and spots to pop a crowd.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Lykos said:


> I wanna know what fucking charisma these Aj Styles marks are fucking talking about lol.. A midgnet ******* with a fucking awful haircut, yeah what an UNIVERSAL APPEAL, SECOND COMING OF HULK HOGAN. GTFO with this bullshit, Styles is not a charisma vacumm, but neither a charisma machine, stop trying to sell this indy darling as some kind of mega star.
> 
> Styles and Balor have virtually the SAME level of charisma, both can appeal grown ass man with they flashy moves and cool entrance, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


This. Worst is Styles fans calling Balor a midget when he is actually a little bit taller than Styles


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Balor fan said:


> So a soccer mom haircut is superior to abs that makes the ladies swoon??


Just so that you're aware.....this sounds like something a little girl would say to try to stop people from making fun of Justin Bieber.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Even though I don't really watch the WWE product nowadays, I like him as a talent (mostly for when I did see his work). That's about all that matters to me, tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Lykos said:


> *A midgnet ********


I hate midgnet ********! :cuss:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor fan said:


> This. Worst is Styles fans calling Balor a midget when he is actually a little bit taller than Styles


 Because he's widely respected by the fans and every big name in the business.



THE RETURN OF THE SHIV said:


> I hate midgnet ********! :cuss:


 Even his fans botch lines :reigns


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ace said:


> Thought he was garbage in NXT too :draper2


Yeah, no idea what OP is talking about Balor received a pretty lukewarm reception even in NXT.

And what are these great matches you speak of? He's decent in-ring but there are many others far better in-ring who are also far more talented all-around. Best thing I can say for Balor is his gimmick could be a lot more interesting and it's not necessarily his fault that is failing so much as booking. But everything else is on him.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Ace said:


> *Because he's widely respected by the fans and every big name in the business.*
> 
> Even his fans botch lines :reigns


What does being respected have anything to do with someone's height and being called a midget?

Balor is a tiny bit taller than Styles. If Balor is a midget, then Styles is a midget too. That's just simple logic.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Balor fan said:


> What does being respected have anything to do with someone's height and being called a midget?
> 
> Balor is a tiny bit taller than Styles. If Balor is a midget, then Styles is a midget too. That's just simple logic.


 Except AJ has accomplished a lot in the business for it to be overlooked. For Balor it's worse as he's skinny as well a small short, making him really stand out as a midget. It's hard to take a skinny midget seriously in a world where the good sized guys like Roman look like giants in comparison.

Look at Eddie and Benoit, both were shorter but it was rarely brought up because of their attributes and universal respect for their work.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Balor fan said:


> There are many smaller guys who are well liked like Shawn Michaels, Bryan, Styles etc. So why is Balor hated even though he puts on great matches consistently?


Yeah like, Balor isn't on their level. And what great matches consistently has Balor put on? I can't even think of one.* Seriously list me 5 of his great matches*


> People call him a midget yet 99% of his haters would kill to get a physique like him cos then girls would be all over them.


Would rather look like Strowman


> There might be people who legit don't like Balor but from what I have seen here and other forums its just mainly Roman fans who hate him. Remember he was well liked when he was in NXT. People turned on him after he pinned Roman clean and became champion. He became a threat to the status quo of the big dogs of WWE. For many people that was a deal breaker.
> Its just human psychology basically. If AJ styles had pinned Roman clean during their feud, fans would have turned on him too.


I'm a Reigns fan, but I didn't like Balor in NXT. Strowman has beaten Reigns and I like Strowman. If AJ beats Reigns I'll still like AJ because not only he is actually good, he is fucking great. Balor isn't even good, let alone great.

Reigns is hated too. Reigns is more hated than Balor. You really think Balor beating him made Reigns haters hate him? Your logic is almost as bad as Balor's wrestling skills.



> If Balor was a midcard jobber no one would hate on him. But he committed the offense of climbing too high and will continue to be hated until he is buried. After all send him to 205 Live is just a polite way of saying lets bury this dude.


If he was a midcarder he wouldn't have been so exposed and we wouldn't know how much he sucks. He would not have the same as exposure, so even if we knew how much he sucked, he wouldn't have much to complain.


ps: don't forget to name the so called great Balor matches


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't mind him...


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

Ace said:


> Except AJ has accomplished a lot in the business for it to be overlooked. For Balor it's worse as he's skinny as well a small short, making him really stand out as a midget. *It's hard to take a skinny midget seriously in a world where the good sized guys like Roman look like giants in comparison.*
> 
> Look at Eddie and Benoit, both were shorter but it was rarely brought up because of their attributes and universal respect for their work.


Wait till Styles gets to Raw. Styles looks like a decent size guy cos he is in SD where most guys are his size. If he comes to Raw, he will look tiny against guys like Joe, Braun and Brock.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Balor fan said:


> Wait till Styles gets to Raw. Styles looks like a decent size guy cos he is in SD where most guys are his size. If he comes to Raw, he will look tiny against guys like Joe, Braun and Brock.


Balor's Top 5 matches are?
Which classics rank up there with AJ Styles-Cena or any HBK/Benoit/Mysterio match?

AJ has already wrestled Roman to really great matches last spring - he didn't look out of place even with losing. He took Roman next level. Did Balor do that?

Also, AJ already wrestled Samoa Joe in TNA in well-received series of matches. He did just fine


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lykos said:


> Really? I see no difference tbh.



Ofcourse you won't see the difference when they're wearing casual clothing.

Nice try trying to make it seem like Balor and Styles are the same.

They're not.

Styles has more meat on his bones whereas Balor looks like a scrawny fuck.


----------



## Balor fan (May 9, 2017)

307858 said:


> Balor's Top 5 matches are?
> Which classics rank up there with AJ Styles-Cena or any *HBK/Benoit/Mysterio match?*
> 
> AJ has already wrestled Roman to really great matches last spring - he didn't look out of place even with losing. *He took Roman next level*. Did Balor do that?
> ...


Lmao did you just put Styles in the same sentence as HBK/Mysterio? Benoit must be turning in his grave.

Balor has had great matches with Owens, Joe, Naka, Roman and Rollins.

And I hate Roman for the record, but Roman made Styles relevant in WWE. Then Styles proceeded to kill SD so now they have turned to Jinder and Naka to build it up back again.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Ace said:


> AJ Styles is close to 220 pounds, Balor has admitted in interviews he's 178-181....
> 
> That's a big difference... there is no way they're the same size... Balor may be slightly taller, but he is NOT bigger.


Charlotte has said in interviews that she's 163. Just some perspective.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Balor fan said:


> Lmao did you just put Styles in the same sentence as HBK/Mysterio? Benoit must be turning in his grave.
> 
> Balor has had great matches with Owens, Joe, Naka, Roman and Rollins.
> 
> And I hate Roman for the record, but Roman made Styles relevant in WWE. Then Styles proceeded to kill SD so now they have turned to Jinder and Naka to build it up back again.


What is this fanfiction I'm reading? Vince was so impressed with how well-received AJ debuted at the Royal Rumble and his program with Jericho that Vince changed plans and put AJ in the title scene with Roman. AJ was already a made man. His matches with Cena cemented his HBK-like status.

AJ-KO received top billing on Smackdown shows over Jinder's programs. In China, AJ received pops on the level of Orton and Cena - WWE veterans

Want to know who and what ruined Smackdown Live? Road Dogg, Vince axing Talking Smack, and Vince trying to capture the Indian market with Jinder. If you think any program involving Jinder is there to save WWE's ratings, I have no words for you. 

You are twisting reality to create a grandeur image of your man crush. Have you ordered the cardboard cutout of Finn Bàlor? That should keep you busy from making such mental gymnastics.


----------



## Saturn (Dec 13, 2007)

He's hated because he's a small, overpushed, bland twink.


----------



## HEELWarro (Jan 6, 2014)

I've said it before and I'll say it again, generally he's not hated. This forum is merely a drop in the ocean when it comes to the pool of WWE fans and this forum is pretty weird as it is. He's not "over" but he's got a decent amount of fans.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

few things

aj vs roman was mutually beneficial for both men, it showed the wwe audience that styles was the real deal and worth all the hype and it showed the iwc again that reigns can bring it to the big matches as well as anyone in the company 

balors shit, i tried to be nice earlier. hes horrendously boring in the ring with average looking strikes that are shown up by others on the roster, he doesn't look intimidating in the slightest, shit on the mic, shit mannerisms, worst nxt champ ever 

to mention him in the same sentence as reigns or styles is embarrassing


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Luis Magalhaes said:


> Yeah like, Balor isn't on their level. And what great matches consistently has Balor put on? I can't even think of one.* Seriously list me 5 of his great matches*


Lo Ki vs Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi- Wrestle Kingdom V

Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt- Kizuna Road 2013 Day 8

Apollo 55 vs Motor City Machine Gunns Invasion Attack 2013 

Hiroshi Tanahashi vs Prince Devitt Destruction 2013

And a personally favorite Prince Devitt vs Gedo (yes the booker)

People tend to exaggerate on here. Balor is charismatic but not filled with it. He isn't the best wrestler in the world or on that level but he in't terrible like some claim. He is around that 7 out of 10 every week and that's fine. If people want to hang up on his size, fine just remember he isn't the smallest on the roster to be pushed.


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Lo Ki vs Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi- Wrestle Kingdom V
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt- Kizuna Road 2013 Day 8
> 
> ...


People like to point to his wrestling style but regardless, he still does give great matches relatively regularly. Certainly enough to be considered more than average. I think good in the ring is a fair assesment. He doesn't hit the 4 and a half star rating nearly enough to be considered great but he gets the 3 and a half stars enough. Definitely better than the 3 star gawd Cody.

But I find this ironic from someone who refuses to give Cena any credit for his matches despite having far more great matches than him.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Laughable Chimp said:


> People like to point to his wrestling style but regardless, he still does give great matches relatively regularly. Certainly enough to be considered more than average. I think good in the ring is a fair assesment. He doesn't hit the 4 and a half star rating nearly enough to be considered great but he gets the 3 and a half stars enough. Definitely better than the 3 star gawd Cody.
> 
> But I find this ironic from someone who refuses to give Cena any credit for his matches despite having far more great matches than him.


Now that's where subjectivity comes in, for you he has more great matches, me he hasn't. And maybe a bit of bias aswell for Balor ( I got Irish blood)


----------



## Laughable Chimp (Sep 1, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> Now that's where subjectivity comes in, for you he has more great matches, me he hasn't. And maybe a bit of bias aswell for Balor ( I got Irish blood)


All in 2013 as well. All 4 stars and above according to Meltzer as well(even that Devitt vs Gedo match, need to watch that some day).

But you're going to have to list his great WWE matches because people are just going to say whatever great things he did 4 years ago in a different company is irrelevent now in the WWE. Which is kind of true.

Lastly, I think you mean TimeSplitters vs Apollo 55.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Laughable Chimp said:


> All in 2013 as well. All 4 stars and above according to Meltzer as well(even that Devitt vs Gedo match, need to watch that some day).
> 
> But you're going to have to list his great WWE matches because people are just going to say whatever great things he did 4 years ago in a different company is irrelevent now in the WWE. Which is kind of true.
> 
> Lastly, I think you mean TimeSplitters vs Apollo 55.


I do mean the time splitters, when ever I think of Alex Shelly I think the machine guns not the Time splitters with Kushida. 

in wwe I have to say Neville, the Kevin Ownes matches, the Nakamura match was great and the Samoa Joe matches.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

He had a great package but lacks substance..


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

Lykos said:


> I wanna know what fucking charisma these Aj Styles marks are fucking talking about lol.. A midgnet ******* with a fucking awful haircut, yeah what an UNIVERSAL APPEAL, SECOND COMING OF HULK HOGAN. GTFO with this bullshit, Styles is not a charisma vacumm, but neither a charisma machine, stop trying to sell this indy darling as some kind of mega star.
> 
> Styles and Balor have virtually the SAME level of charisma, both can appeal grown ass man with they flashy moves and cool entrance, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> ...


The very fact that AJ Styles is universally loved, respected and seen as a top player proves that he has charisma in spades. Unless you somehow manage to show everyone that the reaction of millions of viewers to Styles is all a grand conspiracy orchestrated by the hardcore audience, of course.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Most people like him, it's just the obese neckbeards that make up 99% of this forum hate his guts because they're losers.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Most people like him, i*t's just the obese neckbeards that make up 99% of this forum hate his guts because they're losers*.


Is this the go-to defense mechanism of Balor fans?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

307858 said:


> Balor's Top 5 matches are?
> Which classics rank up there with AJ Styles-Cena or any HBK/Benoit/Mysterio match?
> 
> AJ has already wrestled Roman to really great matches last spring - he didn't look out of place even with losing. He took Roman next level. Did Balor do that?
> ...


Sorry but the Cena vs Styles match is overrated as fuck, it got off mostly because of Cena making stupid faces of disbelief because Styles kicked out of a top rope AA and pinned Cena cleanly. Good match? Sure but overrated


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Balor isn't on the same level as Okada/Omega/Styles but he's not to far below them and has already shown to have excellent matches with the former 2 and the latter wanting to wrestle him. Austin has called him one of the best and his credibility supercedes the neckbear Wrestlingformun community. I'd put him as a solid 8.5 and I'd def put him over that botching transvestite Nakamura who can't seem to have a match these days without nearly killing someone.



Bryan Jericho said:


> I've never cared for Balor. Found his entrance annoying. And I don't think he's all that good in ring either. Bryan is smaller but is world's better than Balor will ever be in the ring.


Might be a better technical wrestler but has absolutely no ariel moves outside of a suicide dive. The one cool spot he did was that back flip off of the top turnbuckle and that's about it.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Sorry but the Cena vs Styles match is overrated as fuck, it got off mostly because of Cena making stupid faces of disbelief because Styles kicked out of a top rope AA and pinned Cena cleanly. Good match? Sure but overrated


My dear Balorina

Sorry, not sorry, but Balor hasn't had a good match in the WWE. 
Why was AJ-Roman>>>>>>Balor-Roman

Why does Brock Lesnar's daughter look like she could beat the **** out of Balor?


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

307858 said:


> My dear Balorina
> 
> Sorry, not sorry, but Balor hasn't had a good match in the WWE.
> Why was AJ-Roman>>>>>>Balor-Roman
> ...


Balorina? What? Are you fucking stupid? I'm not wanking Balor but rather giving him credit where it's due. 

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...rs-grades-and-reaction-from-balor-vs-nakamura

Nakamura vs Balor got an A- from Bleacher Report, although it would of been an A if it wasn't for Nakamura being unable to sell his way out of a wet paper bag

I couldn't give a shit less if you think someone could beat up Balor or not, that's 100% irrelevant.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Balorina? What? Are you fucking stupid? I'm not wanking Balor but rather giving him credit where it's due.
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...rs-grades-and-reaction-from-balor-vs-nakamura
> 
> ...


Bleacher Report is the holy grail of journalism. 










Try again, Balorina


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

307858 said:


> Bleacher Report is the holy grail of journalism.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Basically you've been proven wrong so you resort to diversion and spamming gifs, gotcha.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Basically you've been proven wrong so you resort to diversion and spamming gifs, gotcha.


I have not been proven yet. 
I delineated many reasons why people don't like Balor from his character to promos to his paint-by-colors work in the ring 
I have yet to hear a good rebuttal

- Kink Brawn resorted to calling everyone a loser because. 
- BalorFan attacked AJ anc claimed Jinder Mahal is there to clean up the mess AJ left on Smackdown
- You resorted to calling 99% of this site neckbeards to defend Balor. That word gets spammed more than Balors spams kicks. 


The mental gymnastics you Balorinas go through is ludicrous....but amusing. I stay toned laughing at you.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Had to see what was going on in this thread with this...


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

307858 said:


> I have not been proven yet.
> I delineated many reasons why people don't like Balor.
> I have yet to hear a good rebuttal
> 
> ...


You said Balor has never had a good match in WWE, I've proven that false, you lost, end of story. 

I called 99% of this site neckbearsd not to defend Balor, but because I know how much vaginal bleeding you suffer when someone calls you out.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

307858 said:


> Why does Brock Lesnar's daughter look like she could beat the **** out of Balor?


Book it! He could pull that Fonzie thing where he snaps his fingers thinking that she will just helplessly "swoon" over him and she can just look at him funny. Then she can show us what the F6 is all about.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Had to see what was going on in this thread with this...


I made a thread about Brock Lesnar's daughter's pic going viral. The poll options asked whether she could beat up Balor if trained. More than 80% voted yes. 

Someone followed up and asked how to book Mya Lesnar vs Balor to make it credible:


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

307858 said:


> I made a thread about Brock Lesnar's daughter's pic going viral. The poll options asked whether she could beat up Balor if trained. More than 80% voted yes.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone followed up and asked how to book Mya Lesnar vs Balor to make it credible:




Ha! Hilarious! is that really Brock's daughter? Is it really a girl? I haven't a clue


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Himiko said:


> Ha! Hilarious! Im prob gonna sound like a retard but is that really Brock's daughter? Is it really a girl? I haven't a clue
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. Not his and Sable's however. He had twins from a previous marriage (boy and a girl). Sable and he have younger kids.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

307858 said:


> *Where were you 10 years ago when Britney had her meltdown?* It was the sign of the time to actually watch someone breakdown on live tv and social media (myspace/Facebook).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was I?


I was busy not giving a flying fuck about Brittney Spears. :shrug


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

307858 said:


> Yes. Not his and Sable's however. He had twins from a previous marriage (boy and a girl). Sable and he have younger kids.



Yup.

That picture surprised the fuck out of me. 

But I doubt anyone would dare to make fun of her.....at least where Brock can hear them.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Yup.
> 
> That picture surprised the fuck out of me.
> 
> But I doubt anyone would dare to make fun of her.....at least where Brock can hear them.


She doesn't even need Brock, she'd take most guys to suplex city herself lol.


----------



## reamstyles (Aug 9, 2016)

I think he will not be over in a show yet, he needs to do what he does best in new japan the corneestone of junior heavyweights.. reign supreme the 205 live slowly gain to the top with club as his weapon against bigger guys and will go from there as ai said he got package.. shield isnt built overnight, substance and reputation also even in kayfabe..


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

kpenders said:


> Might be a better technical wrestler but has absolutely no ariel moves outside of a suicide dive. The one cool spot he did was that back flip off of the top turnbuckle and that's about it.


Bryan is a Better technical and submission wrestler. As far as aerial moves, Bryan did a headbutt off the top rope as well as a top rope drop kick. If you wanna count his ROH days he jumped from the top to the outside on top of his opponent (Who was usually in the crowd) countless times. So IDK if Balor is even better aerial than Bryan.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> Lo Ki vs Prince Devitt vs Kota Ibushi- Wrestle Kingdom V
> 
> Kazuchika Okada vs Prince Devitt- Kizuna Road 2013 Day 8
> 
> ...


Yeah... and in WWE? Because in the WWE product that he is we are going to boo him cheer him because of what he does, not because of what he did. If Balor's best work is elsewhere it means he doesn't work as good in WWE wich explains why some fans will reject him in favor of other wrestlers (the point of the thread)

Now, I did ask for 5 great matches of Balor. The only from those I watched was the one against Tanahashi, I watched it a few years ago so my memory isn't spot on but I don't remember it being a great match, nor a bad match. An above average to good match that wasn't really memorable. I guess different strokes.

To me he has no charisma, but he is over with the crowds so he must have at least some charisma. He is not terrible in the sense that he is a botch machine, but he just isn't good. I wouldn't rate him 7/10. 7/10 is someone like Rollins. Bret is 10, Giant Gonzales is 1 and Balor is probably between 3 or 5. Well who is smaller than him and has the same kind of push? It's not just him being pushed to the top is that he is booked super strong too. Punk was pushed heavily but never looked super strong against bigger opponents. Rollins is bigger than him and he isn't booked as strong for example.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bryan is a Better technical and submission wrestler. As far as aerial moves, Bryan did a headbutt off the top rope as well as a top rope drop kick. .


Those are some really shit ariel moves tbh, and one of those helped work Bryan into early retirement.


----------

